# screen clogged?



## chronicman024 (May 12, 2006)

how can i clean the screen in my spacecase i think it is a little dirty b/c i am not seeing the amout i use to any ideas?


----------



## Hick (May 13, 2006)

"SpaceCase"..? I'm assuming it's some type of grinder. Isopropyl alcahol will dissolve the trichomes.


----------

